# bones for dogs with little teeth left



## mythrider (Oct 20, 2017)

My dog doesn't have much teeth left. He needs more pulled (has an appointment for teeth pulling in february) and will probably eventually have none. I found a rawhide that has no hide in it and he can chew it. It's basically a treat, but I want to find something he can chew more. He does chew or will throw stuff in his mouth to play with it. I started giving him kongs as well, but want to give him something to chew on. He is a miniature about 13 lbs (currently underweight 2 lbs). I have been doing research but am new to the no teeth. Anyone have experience with this?

What would you suggest for him? Anything that's softer?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

my toothless tpoo loved bullies she loved gumming them


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Yes to Bullysticks! Also Nylabone makes 'Nylabone Eatibles' I bought a bison flavored one for a neighbors elderly Chihuahua and she loves it!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Have you tried Smartbones - they are softer than bullies. Asta loves them.

https://www.chewy.com/smartbones-mini-peanut-butter-chew/dp/52987


----------



## mythrider (Oct 20, 2017)

Asta's Mom said:


> Have you tried Smartbones - they are softer than bullies. Asta loves them.
> 
> https://www.chewy.com/smartbones-mini-peanut-butter-chew/dp/52987


Oh cool I'll try those and I'll also try some bully sticks. I feel bad that he doesn't have teeth and I think he gets bored sometimes. Yesterday he tried to chew paper and I had to pull it away from him and gave him his bone instead.


----------



## mythrider (Oct 20, 2017)

btw I found a bone! Earth Animal makes a "no rawhide" stick! It's the perfect size for him too. I just bought some on amazon, but the local pet store does sell them. He loves throwing them up in the air! They are his favorite and I'm going to try the different flavors. They are expensive, but he doesn't chew through them quickly since he has no teeth so they're worth it. They also have a thicker version of them.


----------

